# This Week's "This May Take A Moment"



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## limblips




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

No, it's.....Oh, I get it.


----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> View attachment 138246


Okay, not too proud to ask....

Need a hint....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> Okay, not too proud to ask....
> 
> Need a hint....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> Okay, not too proud to ask....
> 
> Need a hint....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Really?  

Ok, nebermind...  thought you were asking about the 'perfect' sign.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## RoseRed

Theory's, anyone?









						New York man finds undisturbed In-N-Out burger in Queens: 'It genuinely shook me to my core'
					

Someone really lost their lunch.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Theory's, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York man finds undisturbed In-N-Out burger in Queens: 'It genuinely shook me to my core'
> 
> 
> Someone really lost their lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Other than the theory that 'theories' is spelled wrong?  

The burger sounds like a setup for a pranking.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Other than the theory that 'theories' is spelled wrong?
> 
> The burger sounds like a setup for a pranking.


I questioned myself, but let it stand.  

As a Native Californian, I have never had an In-n-Out burger.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> As a Native Californian, I have never had an In-n-Out burger.


Same as a NYer.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Same as a NYer.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Other than the theory that 'theories' is spelled wrong?
> 
> The burger sounds like a setup for a pranking.











						Here's how that mysterious In-N-Out burger ended up on the street in Queens
					

Everyone can relax, the mystery of the Queens In-N-Out may have been solved.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

New location of American Gladiators?


----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> New location of American Gladiators?


Or a new training site for American Ninja Warrior.


----------



## Merlin99

Yooper said:


> Okay, not too proud to ask....
> 
> Need a hint....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



I was tired of not getting the joke.


----------



## GWguy




----------



## Yooper

Merlin99 said:


> I was tired of not getting the joke.


I got the Michael Jackson "He, he" part. It was the first two that I'm still puzzling over.

So I guess I'm 2/3 minion.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> I got the Michael Jackson "He, he" part. It was the first two that I'm still puzzling over.
> 
> So I guess I'm 2/3 minion.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Posts 1 and 2?
Post 1 is derived from the move "IT" where a clown is hiding in the gutter.  The gator ate the clown.
Post 2 is easy.  Oh four fox sake.  Say it fast.


----------



## Yooper

GWguy said:


> Posts 1 and 2?
> Post 1 is derived from the move "IT" where a clown is hiding in the gutter.  The gator ate the clown.
> Post 2 is easy.  Oh four fox sake.  Say it fast.


Those were easy (in fact, I posted #1). What I meant was parts 1 & 2 of this:


This_person said:


> View attachment 138246



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> Those were easy (in fact, I posted #1). What I meant was parts 1 & 2 of this:
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Did you get it from the hint?


----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> Did you get it from the hint?


Nope. Just dense, I guess.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> Nope. Just dense, I guess.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


LOL no....they're helium atoms, and MJ was known for "hee hee"


----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> LOL no....they're helium atoms, and MJ was known for "hee hee"


I got the "he, he." It's the "nobody" and "not a soul in the universe" part that eludes. I guess I'm just over-thinking it?

Sorry.

And the tape measure one eludes me, too.

I must be having a bad day! Or three.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Tape measure - look carefully again at the numbers.


----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> I got the "he, he." It's the "nobody" and "not a soul in the universe" part that eludes. I guess I'm just over-thinking it?
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> And the tape measure one eludes me, too.
> 
> I must be having a bad day! Or three.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Count up with the tape measure. 

For the MJ thing, it's a meme thing.  It's saying no one asked him anything and he just started doing it, fulfilling no need for it


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> View attachment 139273
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

GWguy said:


> Tape measure - look carefully again at the numbers.





This_person said:


> Count up with the tape measure.


I can't tell you how many times I looked and counted. Just like those "eye charts" where a double "the" is thrown in!

Very good. Took me far more than a moment...................  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## limblips

This one is easy if you are a baby boomer but could be mindboggling for some of our youngsters.


----------



## GWguy

limblips said:


> This one is easy if you are a baby boomer but could be mindboggling for some of our youngsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139415


"Come together, right now......"


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Tech

limblips said:


> This one is easy if you are a baby boomer but could be mindboggling for some of our youngsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139415


Shouldn't one be missing it's tires?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Merlin99 said:


> I was tired of not getting the joke.


There isn't any joke there to get.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## stgislander

This_person said:


> View attachment 139515


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

Dammit, Carl!


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Clem72

This_person said:


> LOL no....they're helium atoms, and MJ was known for "hee hee"



Sure.  That was the third line.  So what do the first two lines signify?


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Clem72 said:


> Sure.  That was the third line.  So what do the first two lines signify?


It's a meme thing.... they are showing that no one asked MJ to do anything - he just came up with it.  It wasn't in response to anything.


----------



## Clem72

This_person said:


> It's a meme thing.... they are showing that no one asked MJ to do anything - he just came up with it.  It wasn't in response to anything.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 139666




I do not get this one....


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady

This_person said:


> I do not get this one....


Think Dr. Seuss. One fifth, two fifth, red fifth, blue fifth.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> Think Dr. Seuss. One fifth, two fifth, red fifth, blue fifth.


That one made my monitor groan.


----------



## Tech

This_person said:


> View attachment 139721


Not using that bathroom.


----------



## This_person

jazz lady said:


> Think Dr. Seuss. One fifth, two fifth, red fifth, blue fifth.


I feel so old that I didn't think of that!!


----------



## This_person




----------



## Tech

This_person said:


> View attachment 139733


That brown towel needs to square itself up and lead a straight life. While he's at it, shine those shoes.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

This_person said:


> View attachment 139733


Vrai's bathroom?      ◼


----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 139733


I had bed sheets that did that.  Blue ones.  Even after multiple washings I looked like a smurf when I got out of bed.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

NextJen said:


> View attachment 139777


Sex Ed at the local diner.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

What kind of cakes is that again?


----------



## RoseRed

This_person said:


> What kind of cakes is that again?


They forgot urinal cakes.


----------



## stgislander

This_person said:


> View attachment 140068


It's both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## gemma_rae

Like this?


----------



## stgislander

gemma_rae said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 140090


That's blackface!   I'm offended!


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Bonehead

This_person said:


> View attachment 140148


I finally got this one DUH !


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Wasn't sure where to post this one....then, I realized, it took just a moment:


----------



## NextJen




----------



## This_person




----------



## limblips




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

Damn it, Carl!!!


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

"This is CNN":






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Merlin99

This_person said:


> she's got Biden eyes.
> View attachment 140519


----------



## This_person




----------



## itsbob

This_person said:


> View attachment 140519


OK, I give, what are we looking at here??


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> OK, I give, what are we looking at here??


Bloodshoot eyes, avoiding the cop behind her.


----------



## Road King

itsbob said:


> OK, I give, what are we looking at here??


I'm going with his vest is on backwards  or hers eyes match her shirt


----------



## This_person

itsbob said:


> OK, I give, what are we looking at here??





GWguy said:


> Bloodshoot eyes, avoiding the cop behind her.


GW for the win.


----------



## stgislander

This_person said:


> View attachment 140613


Is it "new in box"?


----------



## This_person

stgislander said:


> Is it "new in box"?


Look at the "was" "now" prices.


----------



## stgislander

This_person said:


> Look at the "was" "now" prices.


That's exactly why I asked.


----------



## itsbob

This_person said:


> What kind of cakes is that again?
> 
> View attachment 140072


There's a hair in my cake!!

It's a PUBERTY cake.. of course there is!


----------



## gemma_rae

This_person said:


> View attachment 140521


What's a cumslu?


----------



## Tech

itsbob said:


> OK, I give, what are we looking at here??


How tall is the person that is holding the pole next to the cop, and why are they facing him.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Merlin99

This_person said:


> View attachment 140643


I'm pretty sure that's a Pygmy marmoset in the lower front right.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jrt_ms1995

gemma_rae said:


> What's a cumslu?


You can't quite make out the 'T' on the end, can you?


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> View attachment 140675


WTF???


----------



## gemma_rae

jrt_ms1995 said:


> You can't quite make out the 'T' on the end, can you?


Oh my!


----------



## This_person




----------



## GWguy

gemma_rae said:


> Oh my!


I didn't answer you because I was sure you were being facetious....


----------



## gemma_rae

GWguy said:


> I didn't answer you because I was sure you were being facetious....


I was.


----------



## GWguy

gemma_rae said:


> I was.


----------



## gemma_rae

Gosh, I don't even know where to start? The finger, the cleavage, or the Jeffrey Dahmer apprentice?


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## RoseRed

Photobomb!


----------



## jazz lady

From last year's fair.  Hmm...


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> From last year's fair.  Hmm...
> 
> View attachment 141069


Someone needs to sit down with the judge to explain which phylum was involved here.


----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> Someone needs to sit down with the judge to explain which phylum was involved here.



Phylum? Damn near killed 'em!


----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 141063


Time traveling mirror.....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## SamSpade

Kyle said:


> View attachment 141401


Elsewhere in the movie when we see Andy starting the hole it’s clear the poster is only attached at the top.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Su Wong marries Lee Wong. The next year, the Wongs have a new baby.

Post delivery, the nurse brings over a lovely, healthy, bouncy, but definitely a Caucasian, baby boy.

“Congratulations,” says the nurse to the new parents. “Well Mr. Wong, what will you and Mrs. Wong name the baby?”

The puzzled father looks at his new baby boy and says, "I think we will name him… Sum Ting Wong, cause two Wong’s don’t make a white."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Or better filed under "Puns"?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142036


I just showed this to my vegetarian Cousin. She thinks it’s hilarious!


----------



## limblips

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142035


Wrong,  just wrong, on so many levels!


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142035



She's no angel...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142458


Redundancy.


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142458


There's a cornholio joke in here somewhere.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142589


Yup, we boomers (term that seems to be the rage these days and this minute on the forum).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Cow Pie High spring break 1996


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

If 666 is considered to be evil then, technically, 25.80697 is the root of all evil.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142748


The P & the K are wrong.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142996


If only he knew someone who could fix things - even without the best tools/materials.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

A woman was on trial for beating her husband to death with his guitar collection. 

About to pass sentence, the Judge asked, ‘First offender?’ 

The woman replied, "No, first a Gibson! Then a Fender!’”


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

A Higgs Boson walks into a church, the priest says your not welcome here, the Particle replies, "You can't have Mass without me!"


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> A Higgs Boson walks into a church, the priest says your not welcome here, the Particle replies, "You can't have Mass without me!"


I thought a Higgs Bosun was a job on a ship...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

EDIT: Added the answer.

This may take much more than a moment:

Martin Luther Kings' initials - MLK - spell his last name.



Spoiler: Answer



The Hebrew word for "king" is spelled: _Mem_-_Lamed_-(Final)_Khaf_: M-L-K.



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> Not going to give any hints on how to solve, so this may take much more than a moment:
> 
> Martin Luther Kings' initials - MLK - spell his last name.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


What is it that we are trying to solve?


----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> What is it that we are trying to solve?


More of a "Riddle me this." In this case, "solving" why I made this claim/why it is true.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 144021


Groan...


----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 143761



I don't see how this is a "this may take a moment" image, it's more of a "let me beat you over the head with my opinion" image.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle

An expected couple are at the first visit to the obstetrician. 

The doctor says: I will deliver your baby.

 The father replied: we'd prefer he keep his liver.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 144021


Looks like fun.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 144091


I don't get it.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

A Harley Biker is riding by the zoo in Washington, D.C. when he sees a little girl leaning into the lion’s cage.

Suddenly, the lion grabs her by the collar of her jacket and tries to pull her inside to slaughter her, under the eyes of her screaming parents.

The biker jumps off his Harley, runs to the cage and hits the lion square on the nose with a powerful punch.

Whimpering from the pain the lion jumps back letting go of the girl, and the biker brings the girl to her terrified parents, who thank him endlessly.

A reporter has watched the whole event.

The reporter addressing the Harley rider says, “Sir, this was the most gallant and bravest thing I’ve seen a man do in my whole life.”

The Harley rider replies, “Why, it was nothing, really. The lion was behind bars. I just saw this little kid in danger, and acted as I felt right.”

The reporter says, “Well, I’ll make sure this won’t go unnoticed. I’m a journalist, you know, and tomorrow’s paper will have this story on the front page. So, what do you do for a living, and what political affiliation do you have?”

The biker replies “I’m a U.S. Marine, a Republican and I’m voting for Trump.”

The journalist leaves.

The following morning the biker buys the paper to see if it indeed brings news of his actions, and reads, on the front page:

“U.S. MARINE ASSAULTS AFRICAN IMMIGRANT & STEALS HIS LUNCH”


----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> A Harley Biker is riding by the zoo in Washington, D.C. when he sees a little girl leaning into the lion’s cage.
> 
> Suddenly, the lion grabs her by the collar of her jacket and tries to pull her inside to slaughter her, under the eyes of her screaming parents.
> 
> The biker jumps off his Harley, runs to the cage and hits the lion square on the nose with a powerful punch.
> 
> Whimpering from the pain the lion jumps back letting go of the girl, and the biker brings the girl to her terrified parents, who thank him endlessly.
> 
> A reporter has watched the whole event.
> 
> The reporter addressing the Harley rider says, “Sir, this was the most gallant and bravest thing I’ve seen a man do in my whole life.”
> 
> The Harley rider replies, “Why, it was nothing, really. The lion was behind bars. I just saw this little kid in danger, and acted as I felt right.”
> 
> The reporter says, “Well, I’ll make sure this won’t go unnoticed. I’m a journalist, you know, and tomorrow’s paper will have this story on the front page. So, what do you do for a living, and what political affiliation do you have?”
> 
> The biker replies “I’m a U.S. Marine, a Republican and I’m voting for Trump.”
> 
> The journalist leaves.
> 
> The following morning the biker buys the paper to see if it indeed brings news of his actions, and reads, on the front page:
> 
> “U.S. MARINE ASSAULTS AFRICAN IMMIGRANT & STEALS HIS LUNCH”


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 144574


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jrt_ms1995

Barabbas said:


> View attachment 144667


Hey! All our bus drivers (including me) were students, back in the far long ago N.C. days.


----------



## Barabbas

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Hey! All our bus drivers (including me) were students, back in the far long ago N.C. days.


  I was thinking they drive students - thus, student driver.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Barabbas said:


> I was thinking they drive students - thus, student driver.


I was a student driver student driver, then? Or, since I learned to drive a manual transmission driving a school bus, would I have been a student driver student driver student driver?


----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

_Honestly, my favorite so far...._

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jrt_ms1995

Kyle said:


> View attachment 145709


Come on! Not in the kitchen!


----------



## Grumpy




----------

